# Hessenturm-König



## Matze 67 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo am 06.07.08 ist es wieder mal soweit wir RW-Ermetheis e.v. veranstalten zum 3. mal den Hessenturmkönig.Ein MTB-Bergzeitfahren wie es hier in der Region kein zweites gibt.Es gibt wieder einiges neues bei Interesse einfach mal klicken www.rw-ermetheis-radsport.beep.de

Gruß Matze


----------

